# GOLF Club question



## colin14 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hello everyone,

Can’t wait my move over is next week. 

Can someone let me in on some golf info....

1) Can you join any golf club over there, either in Abu Dhabi or Dubai?

2) Is there any recommendations on what golf club to join?

3) Is it worth joining a golf club, or just pay to play?

4) The BIG question... What’s the rates for joining the club...I know it would depend on what golf club it was.

Well thanks in advance

Colin


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

colin14 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can&#146;t wait my move over is next week.
> 
> ...


Hi Colin, I relocate out from London on 22nd April and am a keen Golfer. Let me know how you get on and would be happy to pick up the sticks when I get over! 
Harry


----------



## colin14 (Oct 10, 2010)

HarryK said:


> Hi Colin, I relocate out from London on 22nd April and am a keen Golfer. Let me know how you get on and would be happy to pick up the sticks when I get over!
> Harry


No problem Harry. I am also a keen golfer. A game sounds good. Ill PM you.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I think you'll be better off on the pay as play route. Unless you can actually make time for the social functions of a club, it's difficult to balance there. Because the summers are warm, it makes playing enough golf to get your expenses worth it in my opinion.

I believe you could join any club, but might still need to be sponsored by a member to join.

Just do it as Bing Crosby sang............Straight Down The Middle. Cheers.


----------



## SimonB33 (Feb 26, 2011)

Im coming over at the start of May and bringing my clubs if you two need another player


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

SimonB33 said:


> Im coming over at the start of May and bringing my clubs if you two need another player


Sounds good, I'll PM you both my email address.


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

All golf clubs have different membership rates some with joining fees and some dont mention thrir prices!!!

Al Badia Golf Club - INTERCONTINENTAL Dubai Festival City - www.albadiagolfclub.ae
Membership
Dubai Golf Membership : Memberships : Emirates Golf Club
Membership

Definitely worth joining the EGF

The Golfers Card | Emirates Golf Federation

I tend to play a lot of my golf in the Northern Emirates - Ras Al Khaimah an hours drive but golf is a lot more affordable and nice to get out of Dubai


----------



## bigbaddom (Jun 14, 2009)

Golf can be expensive in Dubai. Where you live can play an important part of which club you join.

You should try sand golf with us at Sharjah Wanderers Golf Club see us at Sharjah Wanderers Golf Club.

We are a private members club run by the members for the members.


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

hey i am deciding on whether i will be moving to Dubai or not, if i do i will be there in May. I am a keen golfer and i would like to get some rounds! Do send me your mail address so that i can get in touch with u once im there!
Happy Golfing


----------



## bigbaddom (Jun 14, 2009)

Dubai_NewKid said:


> hey i am deciding on whether i will be moving to Dubai or not, if i do i will be there in May. I am a keen golfer and i would like to get some rounds! Do send me your mail address so that i can get in touch with u once im there!
> Happy Golfing


I have been here 14 years and am the Current Captain of SWGC. I can at least give advice on all clubs. Ours is good fun, very social and the cheapest golf in the UAE. Other wise 18 holes is around 100 pounds and other clubs start at 2000 pounds for membership.

Buy me a beer and I will talk you through it


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Mr Bad... you are not allowed to post personal contact details on the forum. Please use the pm facility.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey guys, I've just noticed that Duplays have just introduced golf. I play in a few of their other leagues; football and volleyball and its such a great way to meet people. They're starting with a par 3 league every Sunday evening starting in May. Take a look at Duplays website for more info. If anyone is keen then let me know as would be great to meet some new golfers out there.


----------



## bjf83 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm moving out to Dubai in July/Aug. I'm a keen golfer and would love to get some rounds in and join a club.

Please PM me if you fancy a game.

Thanks


----------



## EAP (Apr 15, 2011)

*Golf*



SimonB33 said:


> Im coming over at the start of May and bringing my clubs if you two need another player


I am on my way in Aug and will bringing my clubs. Hope to have time to golf more than 2 or 3 times a year.


----------



## dchou1107 (Jan 21, 2011)

i just joined abu dhabi golf club. if you play 4-5 times a month it is worth it to join even with all of the discount and summer rates


----------



## colin14 (Oct 10, 2010)

webmongaz said:


> Hey guys, I've just noticed that Duplays have just introduced golf. I play in a few of their other leagues; football and volleyball and its such a great way to meet people. They're starting with a par 3 league every Sunday evening starting in May. Take a look at Duplays website for more info. If anyone is keen then let me know as would be great to meet some new golfers out there.


That sounds good. Where are they based? I like football also.

I will have a look on their web site.

Thanks

Colin


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

colin14 said:


> That sounds good. Where are they based? I like football also.
> 
> I will have a look on their web site.
> 
> ...


DUPLAYS are based in Dubai but have sports leagues in Dubai, Abu Dhabi, Al Ain and Sharjah. 

All the information you possibly need is on their website so take a good look.

The Par 3 golf league is at Emirates GC every Sunday evening from May 8th.

I know a few guys that have already signed up from the ICC in sport city. Im rounding a few guys up of my own to sign up this week. Why don't you do the same.

Below is the link with all the information about the par 3 league and I have also attached the flyer/poster I had emailed to me so feel free to forward it on to all your fellow golfers.

DUPLAYS.com DUPLAYS Golf "Happy Gilmore" League


----------

